# Summer's finally here...



## hammer (Jul 27, 2009)

OK, so it isn't hot yet, but the humidity is up and it does seem that summer has finally arrived.

Hopefully it will only last a few weeks and we'll get our mid-August fall teaser weather on schedule.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 27, 2009)

I finally put the A/C's in the windows yesterday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm ready for summer to be over..freaking mall ball weather..you know when your balls stick to your upper thigh..


----------



## billski (Jul 27, 2009)

In the 80s to about 90 here last 2 days in between thunder showers. My wife and oldest are going to the beach, the other kids must be having a great time at camp up north though.   Problem is, I'm so holed-up recuperating best I can do is sit in the backyard and throw the dog the stick!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2009)

I had my AC on for a few hours earlier in the evening..I'm ready for the front frrom the midwest to move in and bring some less humid weather..setting some tombstones Wednesday..hopefully it's cooler..hot time summer in the city wish it was ski season..la l al


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 28, 2009)

I've had enough. bring on winter!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll admit, atleast for a couple of weeks since we really haven't had any true summer weather yet this year,  I could go for some hot sticky weather.  But come the Tuesday after Labor Day, bring in a mega Canadian Cold front and kick the hot sticky South back where it's been all summer and get the snowmaking systems ready for a test!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeay!!!  Some summer sun finally!  This of course brings the nice looking tourist ladies out and about...... which has been a damper this summer season


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I've had enough. bring on winter!



times 2


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2009)

;-) I wish it would rain

:flame::dunce:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2009)

I picked the hottest day of the year to go scrounge some free firewood after work yesterday. At least it only took me about 15-20 minutes to load up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

billski said:


> ;-) I wish it would rain
> 
> :flame::dunce:



I want it to..will make it less hot..I have nothing I'm interested in doing outside until ski season..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 29, 2009)

As much as I'm looking forward towards Fall, I'm kinda dreading getting back into leaf collection mode.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> As much as I'm looking forward towards Fall, I'm kinda dreading getting back into leaf collection mode.




Not me! I bought a nice Billy Goat walk behind blower last fall. This spring, I bought a 50cc Echo backpack blower. But I should be careful what I wish for. Our place in CT is a lot of work to clean up...and now we have the VT place to clean as well.....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 29, 2009)

Two 'summer' days in a row, this is nice.  Taking a lunch break and we're going to kayak the Pemi again.  Water is still at a descent level!

Big boomers for sure this afternoon!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> As much as I'm looking forward towards Fall, I'm kinda dreading getting back into leaf collection mode.



hire someone....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hire someone....


I'm too cheap & would rather spend the cash on ski trips.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got back, right in time it's opening up...... let's have some boomers!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I took my first cold shower of the summer..I was drenched with sweat this morning uncrating, measuring and throwing the wood away from granite bases....then helped unload the truck and load up for tomorrows deliverys and I was drenched again..


----------



## billski (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so happy to see it r:evil:ining again


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm so happy to see it r:evil:ining again



kind of a letdown..We were supposed to have flooding today but nothing but a few showers..I want to see a freaking monsoon..


----------



## billski (Jul 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> kind of a letdown..We were supposed to have flooding today but nothing but a few showers..I want to see a freaking monsoon..


 
Be careful what you wish for. Last time I said things were getting boring around here, 9/11 struck a week later. No $hit.
Now I keep my mouth shut and I give thanks for each day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

billski said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Last time I said things were getting boring around here, 9/11 struck a week later. No $hit.
> Now I keep my mouth shut and I give thanks for each day.



Hurricane Ivan taught people that building a house along the Deleware river wasn't the best idea..


----------



## Marc (Aug 3, 2009)

Straight from cold and rainy to hot and humid.  This is the kind of weather that makes me hate the NWS.

Why the NWS?  Because I feel more often than not Intellicast, Accuweather, WU and hell, even the Weather Channel produces more accurate forecasts and I need a place towards which to direct my anger.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 3, 2009)

Sun!!!  Waa-hoo!!  I know I have complained a lot about the rain, but, the rivers are running awesome right now!  Creeks that flow off of the Pemi that are normally long time dried out now are still runable!


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Sun!!! Waa-hoo!! I know I have complained a lot about the rain, but, the rivers are running awesome right now! Creeks that flow off of the Pemi that are normally long time dried out now are still runable!


 
Some folks unfortunately put their guard down, expecting this to be normal waters at this time.  I am hearing more of this each day.
http://www.recorder.com/story.cfm?id_no=6435792
Deefield river is running more than 10 times its average flow for this time of year.
Very sad.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Some folks unfortunately put their guard down, expecting this to be normal waters at this time.  I am hearing more of this each day.
> http://www.recorder.com/story.cfm?id_no=6435792
> Deefield river is running more than 10 times its average flow for this time of year.
> Very sad.



It is very sad.  There were four rescues in NH over the weekend.  A body was found in the Merrimack River yesterday afternoon.  A rescue just happened on the Pemi in Woodstock, not sure what happened.

The river can be fun, but it is always dangerous.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2009)

Major headline this morning:  a very big weather pattern change is currently taking place, with the blocking pattern ending and the jet stream shifting to set up a trough on the west coast.  Translation: rainy weather there, warm, dry, sunny weather here!  8)

Heard it on WDEV this morning.  Source:  http://www.weatheringheights.com/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Major headline this morning:  a very big weather pattern change is currently taking place, with the blocking pattern ending and the jet stream shifting to set up a trough on the west coast.  Translation: rainy weather there, warm, dry, sunny weather here!  8)
> 
> Heard it on WDEV this morning.  Source:  http://www.weatheringheights.com/



I hope you are wrong..I want it to rain more..it's supposed to hit 90 today..please some relief..if it was raining I bet it would only hit 75,,,which would be sweet..


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hope you are wrong..I want it to rain more..it's supposed to hit 90 today..please some relief..if it was raining I bet it would only hit 75,,,which would be sweet..



Well, you are more than welcome to take all of the rain we have had in here in VT.  This has not been summer at all up here.


----------



## hammer (Aug 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Major headline this morning:  a very big weather pattern change is currently taking place, with the blocking pattern ending and the jet stream shifting to set up a trough on the west coast.  Translation: rainy weather there, warm, dry, sunny weather here!  8)
> 
> Heard it on WDEV this morning.  Source:  http://www.weatheringheights.com/


This is good to hear...have the family camping trip in a few weeks and we don't want a replay of the endless rain we had last summer. :-x


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, you are more than welcome to take all of the rain we have had in here in VT.  This has not been summer at all up here.



Isn't Vermont typically one of the cloudiest states???  Everyday it rains..I don't feel guilty sitting on the internet..which I prefer over most summer activities..


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't Vermont typically one of the cloudiest states??? Everyday it rains..I don't feel guilty sitting on the internet..which I prefer over most summer activities..


 
You're probably thinking of state of Washington. It gets so gloomy there, even in the summer. A friend of mine moved there, and fled the place after 9 months because it so depressed him.

If you want rain, please come to my house and take as many mushrooms as you want from the lawn, all the moss that is growing on the roof and the mildew from the exterior walls. :-o


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't Vermont typically one of the cloudiest states???



No.


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2009)

I was watching a meathead film about this one extreme boarder who also dislikes summer.  He's big into jumps, flips etc.  Says he gets so bored in summer.  the cure was to go out and buy 2 trampolines and master various moves he can use when on his board.


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Major headline this morning:  a very big weather pattern change is currently taking place, with the blocking pattern ending and the jet stream shifting to set up a trough on the west coast.  Translation: rainy weather there, warm, dry, sunny weather here!  8)
> 
> Heard it on WDEV this morning.  Source:  http://www.weatheringheights.com/



Dry weather?  TB, I love you.




Strictly platonically, of course.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

billski said:


> You're probably thinking of state of Washington. It gets so gloomy there, even in the summer. A friend of mine moved there, and fled the place after 9 months because it so depressed him.
> 
> If you want rain, please come to my house and take as many mushrooms as you want from the lawn, all the moss that is growing on the roof and the mildew from the exterior walls. :-o



Unfortunately they are probably not the kind of mushrooms I enjoy..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

Burlington VT ranks as the 20th cloudiest metro area in the US..

Cloudiest US Metropolitan Areas

Number of  ----- City --------------- Population
cloudy days 

239 Anchorage, AK (359,000) 
230 Mount Vernon-Anacortes, WA (115,000) 
229 Olympia, WA (234,000) 
228 Bremerton-Silverdale, WA (240,000) 
227 Bellingham, WA (185,000) 
226 Seattle-Tacoma-Bellevue, WA (3,263,000) 
222 Portland, OR (2,137,000) 
218 Longview, WA (100,000) 
212 Binghamton, NY (250,000) 
212 Corvallis, OR (79,000) 
210 Fairbanks, AK (82,000) 
209 Eugene, OR (369,000) 
208 Buffalo, NY (1,137,000) 
208 Missoula, MT (101,000) 
208 Salem, OR (385,000) 
208 Morgantown, WV (115,000) 
207 Erie, PA (279,000) 
206 Ithaca, NY (100,000) 
206 Pittsburgh, PA (2,370,000) 
206 Burlington, VT (206,000)


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah but most of Burlington's weather crosses over Champlain first, probably accounting for Burlington's cloudiness, and Jay Peak's snowiness.

Not all of Vermont is like that.  I bet the air dries considerbly by the time it gets down into the NEK.  Foehn winds and all that.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Major headline this morning: a very big weather pattern change is currently taking place, with the blocking pattern ending and the jet stream shifting to set up a trough on the west coast. Translation: rainy weather there, warm, dry, sunny weather here! 8)
> 
> Heard it on WDEV this morning. Source: http://www.weatheringheights.com/


Yipee! Nicely timed to go along with the usual cooling off starting in mid-August. Looks like we might avoid serious heat this summer while still getting some dry spells.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yeah but most of Burlington's weather crosses over Champlain first, probably accounting for Burlington's cloudiness, and Jay Peak's snowiness.
> 
> Not all of Vermont is like that.  I bet the air dries considerbly by the time it gets down into the NEK.  Foehn winds and all that.



Plus VT is very cloudy in, say, late October, November, December, etc.  This explains the statistic (source???).  It is NOT normally cloudy during the summer months.  As you have seen, up here in NNE this has been far from a normal summer.  There has been no summer.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 4, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> As you have seen, up here in NNE this has been far from a normal summer.  There has been no summer.



x2, which makes the last two days seem like a blessing!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 10, 2009)

It's going to be friggin 90 today...so I figured I'd post this. 

Friday and Saturday night: Low temps in Southern VT were in the 50s. I've noticed a few of the maple leaves are begning to change ever so slightly. Also, we did two "break in" burns on the new Jotul. One more to go, then we can run it wide open.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Forecast says 97* today.  I should really go to the office, but I'm gonna work from home and turn on the a/c


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Forecast says 97* today.  I should really go to the office, but I'm gonna work from home and turn on the a/c



Sorry Root, you're running on bad info.  I'm putting the racks on....:idea:
Billski's updated Crapuweather forcast:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

billski said:


> Sorry Root, you're running on bad info.  I'm putting the racks on....:idea:
> Billski's updated Crapuweather forcast:


That's not even funny man....my Jones factor just shot up to an 8! 

I lol'd (twice).  Well played. :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 11, 2009)

billski said:


> Sorry Root, you're running on bad info.  I'm putting the racks on....:idea:
> Billski's updated Crapuweather forcast:



Excellent pic!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

If it makes everyone feel better, last Friday when I was up at the Mount Washington Hotel, I was supposed to climb the big Mountain with my Uncle + 2 cousins until the stomach flu took me out   Well the three of them climb up from the Cog Railway side, and as they passed through the 5,000 foot level a squall rolled through and by the time they got close to the 6,000 foot level it was snowing! 

Not much longer now!  Plus, Saturday AM down at the hotel, across the street from Brettonwoods, the starter at the golf course told us that it 45 that morning!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> If it makes everyone feel better, last Friday when I was up at the Mount Washington Hotel, I was supposed to climb the big Mountain with my Uncle + 2 cousins until the stomach flu took me out   Well the three of them climb up from the Cog Railway side, and as they passed through the 5,000 foot level a squall rolled through and by the time they got close to the 6,000 foot level it was snowing!
> 
> Not much longer now!  Plus, Saturday AM down at the hotel, across the street from Brettonwoods, the starter at the golf course told us that it 45 that morning!



that's my kind of summer trip..I hope the pool is heated..a couple years back we went to Saranac Lake and it was 32 degrees in late July..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that's my kind of summer trip..I hope the pool is heated..a couple years back we went to Saranac Lake and it was 32 degrees in late July..




Indoor pool was a nice comfy 85ish (with similar air temp)   Brand new outdoor pool was the cause of many blue skin toned and shivering kids and wasn't being used by very many adults


----------



## Glenn (Aug 11, 2009)

Jotul stoke!

So what if it was 70F for break in burn 1...and 60F for break in burn 2. Gotta get this dialed in before the real cool weather rolls in!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work Glenn!  I'm sensing that we'll be seeing some pics of that stove along with some smoked meat and a bottle or 2 of Mich Ultra in forth coming TR's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2009)

Mich Ultra..lol


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2009)

No bottles...I buy 30 packs of slimline cans.  :beer:  I :heart: New Hampshire! 

There is a pic of me smiling next to the stove after I hooked it up...with a Mich Ultra. 

This will offer a nice view after a good day on the slopes. I can easly see myself dozing off in front of the warm fire......then waking up at 3AM and stumbling up the spiral staircase...then up the oddly spaced stairs to the loft. :razz:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 17, 2009)

Summer is here alright (and almost gone!), kayaked and camped on Lake Umbagog starting yesterday morning.  Hardly a cloud in the sky, mid eighties yesterday, low ninties today.  Around 11 PM last night we kayaked out to watch the meteor shower... no clouds!  Saw a few meteors.   Did not want to come back today.

Little over two months and SR will be open!


----------

